# A couple of Gesshin Kagekiyo with Ebony Handles



## JBroida (Jun 7, 2017)

We've only got 2 in stock (when i do custom orders from some makers, i have to order 2-3 of the item just in case something goes wrong with the one)... i know some people prefer ebony handles to the lacquer ones we normally do on the series. Anyways, here they are...

300mm White #1 Gesshin Kagekiyo Yanagiba with Ebony Octagon handle and Black Hon-Urushi (Lacquer) Saya
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...kiyo-300mm-white-1-yanagiba-with-ebony-handle


----------



## khashy (Jun 7, 2017)

The Kagekiyos are by far, i mean measured in light years, the best F&F of any blade I have seen to date.

Btw, Good shots of a gorgeous knife Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 7, 2017)

khashy said:


> The Kagekiyos are by far, i mean measured in light years, the best F&F of any blade I have seen to date.
> 
> Btw, Good shots of a gorgeous knife Jon.



got new lighting


----------



## dwalker (Jun 7, 2017)

Those look great. I wish I was currently in the market for one.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 7, 2017)

HOT :thumbsup:


----------

